# ccache.conf



## fernandel (May 13, 2017)

Hi!

I have once a month problem with the size of ccache in /var/.ccache/ccache.conf.
I have size 35G and the is in /usr/local/etc/ccache.conf but I think once a month in /var/.ccache/ccache.conf came back to 5G but in the /usr/local... stay the same 35G. Why? What is the problem, please?

Thank you.


----------



## xtaz (May 16, 2017)

I suspect you use ports-mgmt/synth which is set to use /var/cache/ccache in option H in the configuration. My guess is that synth overrides the cache size with 5G using environment variables. The man page for ccache says in a CONFIGURATION section that the order of precedence is environment, the cache directory, and then /usr/local/etc/.


----------



## marino (May 16, 2017)

nope.  synth doesn't override ccache settings.
My guess is that fernandel has two ccache locations and he's configuring one while synth uses the other.
The trick is to put synth's ccache location in the environment while it's being configured.


----------



## fernandel (May 18, 2017)

marino said:


> nope.  synth doesn't override ccache settings.
> My guess is that fernandel has two ccache locations and he's configuring one while synth uses the other.
> The trick is to put synth's ccache location in the environment while it's being configured.



I thought that Synth is not guilty... I do not know when it happened and why. I setup conf in /var/.ccache as I did read in manuals and the other one in local etc I just change to my size,.


----------

